# Favorite Meal Pictures



## advan (Jan 22, 2011)

Title says it all. So post 'em. I'll start off with one I call "Open Wide".


----------



## Tazman (Jan 22, 2011)

*Say Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....*


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

here are a few of my favorite feeding photos.

P. lugardi







GBB female.


----------



## advan (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice! Keep them coming! Cody you have any pics of your robustum?


----------



## TomM (Jan 22, 2011)

My female Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" chowin' down on a freshly molted dubia:


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 22, 2011)

G. pulchripes & T. stirmi


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the only feeding picture of my M. robustum(male) I have.

enjoy!


----------



## advan (Jan 22, 2011)

codykrr said:


> This is the only feeding picture of my M. robustum(male) I have.
> 
> enjoy!


Beautiful!


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

He is a stud! haha.  Sorry it wasnt a better "feeding" picture though.  I will try and feed him in a bit.


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good thread!  Should have taken a pic of our pzb with a few crickets in her fangs yesterday!


----------



## advan (Jan 22, 2011)

codykrr said:


> He is a stud! haha.  Sorry it wasnt a better "feeding" picture though.  I will try and feed him in a bit.


 I'm not too big into terrestrials but a tarantula that can possibly bust out a "dance" move is a must have.:drool:

PS good luck


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

L. difficilis







Gbb







B. albopilosum female







some of these are old(going through my picture thread lol)

A. versicolor female







same versi, only younger













P. regalis female.







Thats all for now.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Jan 22, 2011)

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!







p.rufilata



Theraphosa sp. Burgundy Goliath Birdeater









Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## advan (Jan 22, 2011)

3.5" male GBB


----------



## Hobo (Jan 23, 2011)

Everybody eats... ♪






Everybody eats... ♫






Moths, frogs, and caterpillars... ♪






Crickets, worms and roaches... ♫






Everybody knows,
that everyone he meets,
likes to eat... ♫






How do we know, it's so?






'cause everybody,
everybody eats! ♪


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lmao! I love the picture of the sling eating the cricket leg!


----------



## paassatt (Jan 25, 2011)

My N. chromatus is a garbage disposal.


----------



## TomM (Jan 25, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> Lmao! I love the picture of the sling eating the cricket leg!


+1...I love the size of the meals those tiny slings think they can eat.


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 25, 2011)

Avicularia versicolor













Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jan 25, 2011)

*Avic Avic*


----------



## RoseT (Jan 26, 2011)

*B Smithi.*


----------



## Lorum (Jan 26, 2011)

_Avicularia sp._


----------



## TrentinG (Jan 26, 2011)

lol hobo i love that pic of ur tiny sling eating that leg!!1


----------



## Bjamin (Jan 26, 2011)

T. strimi enjoying her cricket


----------



## Glory (Jan 26, 2011)

CHOW TIME :}


----------



## Hentzi (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Hobo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hentzi said:


> Here's mine


You don't like eating tarantulas eating prey?
What kind of a sick person are you?!


----------



## Hentzi (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok my Hentzi for you


----------



## Mez (Jan 26, 2011)

Somehow he looks a bit 'goofy' in this shot!


----------



## joshuai (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 26, 2011)

Little Versicolor nomming


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jan 27, 2011)

*And another...*

A. Seemani


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 27, 2011)

Versi, having a bite.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 28, 2011)

She loves the bigguns


----------



## Hentzi (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's another my Aphonopelma "Orange County" Sp.


----------



## killy (Jan 29, 2011)

After a rough-and-tumble worthy of an alley-cat brawl, my _A. genic _sling finally subdued the mealworm almost twice his size ...


----------



## mikebannon (Jan 29, 2011)

Woow! this is a awsome thread!. That  M. robustom ( most likely not spelled right) is GORGEOUS


----------



## Tazman (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my B . Albiceps........


----------



## VinceG (Jan 29, 2011)

Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens



Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 31, 2011)

versi


----------



## samthaunknown (Jan 31, 2011)

diner time


----------



## ladizzlee (Jan 31, 2011)

joshuai said:


>


what type of spider is the first picture?

ITS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## advan (Feb 1, 2011)

ladizzlee said:


> what type of spider is the first picture?
> 
> ITS BEAUTIFUL!


_Poecilotheria metallica_


----------



## Glory (Feb 1, 2011)

just took this today :3


----------



## kuwala84 (Feb 3, 2011)

A.Gen


----------



## advan (Feb 5, 2011)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and Psalmopoeus pulcher slings


----------



## jethrotul (Feb 5, 2011)

*Gbb*

gbb with small hisser


----------



## syndicate (Feb 5, 2011)

Heres a few 

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"







Haplopelma hainanum







Haplopelma minax







Ornithoctoninae G sp."Orange fringed"













Lampropelma sp."Borneo Black"







Plesiophrictus sp."Canacona"







Phlogius crassipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 5, 2011)

Heh, nice pics Chris. Some of those haplos are pretty nice looking...


----------



## GregorSamsa (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Johnny1320 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## advan (Mar 19, 2011)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## grayhound (Mar 20, 2011)

*various*

B boehmei :






P. audax:






A. avicularia:






P ornatas:






A. metallica






Unknown Avic sp. sling........ I think its and A. avicularia






This thread rocks!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 20, 2011)

That's one sweet lookin audax! I caught one in my grandpa's car like 10 years ago xD


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 20, 2011)

With the leftovers of locust:}


----------



## gman3451 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Lasiodora Parahybana*

My LP chowin down on a dubia....what a beast this thing is
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60676516@N03/5555171520/


----------



## kean (Mar 24, 2011)

Juicy..






I caught one..






oh and if I may add.. a feeding video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnfI2ixlbc


----------



## advan (Jun 9, 2011)

_A. minatrix_ and _P. ornata_


----------



## webbedone (Jun 9, 2011)

G. Pulchra
The staring contest







and to the victor go the spoils


----------



## advan (Oct 18, 2011)

My new favorite. 


_Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_


----------



## happysmile88 (Oct 18, 2011)

My little _G.pulchripes_


----------

